# How To Add Gnome2-ultralite port?



## N4is3N (Aug 22, 2010)

Dear All member, i'm new in FreeBSD.

I've been trying to install gnome2, but always failed and had spent about seven hours!

I hear the gnome could use a smaller, namely gnome2-ultralite. How can I add this port?

Can you explain the steps?

Please help, Thanks before.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2010)

there are no gnome2-ultralite... [it was simply an idea]

I suggest you get started with normal x11/gnome2 or x11/gnome2-lite until you learn FreeBSD, and then try doing more advanced stuff


----------



## N4is3N (Aug 22, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> there are no gnome2-ultralite... [it was simply an idea]
> 
> I suggest you get started with normal x11/gnome2 or x11/gnome2-lite until you learn FreeBSD, and then try doing more advanced stuff



when i trying


```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2-lite
# no such file or directory!
```

How i can add gnome2-lite port?

I'm tired to install Gnome2, it's too large and i always failed.

thx


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

do you have ports tree?


----------

